# Compact CZ Clone?



## dominic135 (Apr 13, 2016)

I love my CZ75b... no bout adoubt it!
I have looked high and low for a CC piece that is moderate (cheap) in price. It must also be low in cost to feed. 
I have a wide hand with sausage fingers, so a sub compact is out of the question. I've looked at just about all 380 cal. pistols and they meet most of my requirements but 380 costs over $.30 per round... when buying in 1000 lots! I'm just a regular retired squid and I'd need to work to become proficient with a new gun and size ammo.
Besides cost, the illusive "Stopping Power" becomes a factor. The 380's brought in a lot of bad guys in our history but the 9mm is bigger and has as many if not more "special ammo technologies" than the .38

I am interested in learning more about the CZ Clone from SAR/EAA. The SAR B6PC being offered on line for $268.00 caught my eye. I love that it's a CZ clone, I can afford the ammo (buying bulk at about $.19/rd) already so that's a big savings. The piece has a 3.8" barrel but it just doesn't look like very compact. It has a double stack mag. If they follow CZ specs, the slide shouldn't be much more than 1.5 inch wide. My CZ grip is about 1.65" wide.

The ratings by owners give 26 out of 30 reviews, 5 stars, but none of them talk about how they carry or how obvious it is. Does anyone have experience with this clone? I would love some input on how most people carry. It's not a pocket gun, looks to big for ankle bands. I would like to carry inside the waist band and this looks a bit bulky for that. 
Thanks guys!


----------

